# Voice change & weather change



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Also forgot to ask this in my other thread, Cinnamon's voice changed this morning, she is much quieter and less vocal, but still eating, perching and acting normal, but her voice seems a little higher, basically she sounds sweeter and not so demanding, but with it being an overnight change I think it means something else. Also it has been warm here lately, but last night it rained, so the humidity is way up from what it was, this week it was extremely low, below 10% the news said. We are in southern California. They are by a closed window, but I don't cover them at night, I'm thinking back now and yesterday and today I caught her sleeping inside the birdie tent. Could she be getting too cold? The house is about 73 during the day, but I did not have the heat on last night. There are wood blinds and curtains on that window, but they are poor quality windows I will say that. Any recommendations or thoughts?

Edited to add, she also still has a bit of a bare spot on her chest, so could have been more susceptible to the cold than the other three.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd credit the voice change to her growing up more than anything else. A babies voice will go from being screechy/demanding to normal pretty quickly. 

As to the cold, no I don't think she was cold and I'd remove that birdie tent too. They aren't recommended for tiels because they can be viewed as nests and can cause hens to lay when you don't want them to (i.e. a very young hen like Cinnamon.) I would get black out curtains for that window to keep weird lights out at night since that can cause night frights and babies have always seemed more susceptible to them then adults.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> babies have always seemed more susceptible to them then adults.


I agree with this. Babies are very easily spooked - I think it's because they haven't learned enough of the world yet to know what's safe and what isn't, so they assume that every little thing is dangerous. It's also harder to calm babies down when they're having a night fright. Adult birds having a night fright will stop flapping as soon as the lights are turned on, but babies will keep going.


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Her voice is pretty much gone today, everything else about her is totally normal. Any other ideas??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*<<<Her voice is pretty much gone today>>>*

Just some thoughts... You might want to consider holding her gently and looking inside her mouth. On the roof of the mouth is a slit. Sometimes a seed hull can get stuck there and cause problems. Below is an illustration of the anatomy of the mouth.

From observation I have learned that if there is any seed hulls or anything floating on the water when they drink they can suck this into their mouth and throat. I have learned to change out the ater each time I see anything in the bowl.

IF you do not see anything in the throat I would suggest a vet visit to see if the vet can check her out.


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm taking her to an avian vet I found, going today at 3:30. I did not see anything in her mouth. She is still perching and has food in her crop so that's good at least, but definitely is not 100% right. I will let you all know what happens today after we visit the vet.


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Well this vet wasn't one of the great communicators by any means. But I think he agreed it was a type of pneumonia, he said it's the fourth bird he's seen this week, and not with good prognosis, but I think the others were old birds. He did not want to just put her to sleep because she is so young he said she had a chance. I was not going to pay to have her there overnight etc, so she got three injections, fluids. She came home with liquid Baytril oral antibiotics twice daily, Gentamicin twice daily in both nostrils and avian oral vitamins. $255. He told me to separate her from the others, but I'm not going to, I think it will stress her more and I really feel she got this due to the extreme weather change four days ago from almost no humidity to rain for two days. The others are a little older and stronger, and she had no chest feathers to keep her warm either. I just wish I had taken her in a few days ago when it started. She didn't have trouble breathing until today though, but I literally thought she was going to suffocate on the way to the vet her breathing was so hard. Its just a smidge better at the moment, but not much, but it's only been an hour. Keep her in your prayers, she is a sick little birdie


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She'll be in my thoughts (((HUGS)))


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> He told me to separate her from the others, but I'm not going to, I think it will stress her more


Keeping her in my thoughts! I would do as he says though and separate her. Its for the safety of your other birds, not just for her. Regardless of how strong they are, they could still get sick. A hospital cage would probably be best for her right now anyways. Good luck to you two!


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

She passed away yesterday about three hours after we came home from the vet


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry about that. I saw the other thread but wasn't sure if it was the same or not.


----------

